# OMG there's a wiki!



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

This may come as a bit of a shock to some folks, but as it turns out, there is a wiki here on RootzWiki, and on that wiki there's even a page for our phone!

It's amazing! Who knew?

And what's this, there's GUIDES on this thing? Like, how to unlock and root, flash a radio, undo encryption, and access Safe Mode? Holy crap, there is!

Who would have thought there's a *wiki* on Rootz*Wiki*? Right? Right?

But seriously, use the wiki! If you've found some awesome tutorial for our device that should be on there, then register and add it! Don't worry if your formatting is quite up to snuff, I'll help you out, get it all nice and tidy, and you'll learn a thing or two on how to use a wiki!

Better yet, if you have another device that could use a page, or needs more information, then please, add it! Registration is almost painless, and takes just a few seconds!

The more info we can get on the wiki, the less threads of "OMG HOW I FLASH?" and "PHONE R BRICKED WAT DO?" we'll have to see around the forum. It also provides a very neat location for developers to post information about their ROMs, and there's tons of templates which help make it easier to write out articles.

Developers, aspiring and renowned, can also find plenty of information there, like should I include Google Apps in my ROM, which Google Apps package should I recommend, how do I sign this damned ZIP, and more!

So c'mon, check the wiki, add to it, and help share information!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump FTW.

And if anyone wanted to add any of my tutorial in there before I get a chance...feel free.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Wiki? Never heard of it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> And if anyone wanted to add any of my tutorial in there before I get a chance...feel free.


Setting up ADB for our device_ In Progress... Windows, Ubuntu: Done. OS X: Not started._
Unlocking the Bootloader
Obtaining Root Access and Custom Recovery
Backing Your Files Up/Restoring Your Applications / Contacts / Nandroid
Installing A Rom (Or Kernel/Radios/Tweaks/Themes/etc.)


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome! Keep up the nice work on the Wiki.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ill bump this because I love the point of it but I think the efforts are futile. Its just sheer numbers. The android community grows everyday, the people you are posting about right now will get it and learn and eventually do things by themselves.

All the while they are learning, Joe Schmo just got his first android smartphone and he is gonna find out more about it. Lo and behold he stumbles onto Rootz and HOLY CRAP WHAT IS ALL THAT IS GIBBERISH!!#[email protected]#$. That gives birth to all the junk threads and people flaming other people.

Nature of the beast my friend.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for this thread! I had no idea there was a twrp for our phone!


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Setting up ADB for our device_ In Progress... Windows: Done. Linux, OS X: Not started._
> Unlocking the Bootloader
> Obtaining Root Access and Custom Recovery
> Backing Your Files Up/Restoring Your Applications / Contacts / Nandroid
> Installing A Rom (Or Kernel/Radios/Tweaks/Themes/etc.)


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

housry23 said:


> Thanks for this thread! I had no idea there was a twrp for our phone!


Shhh... It'll all make sense tomorrow morning.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Shhh... It'll all make sense tomorrow morning.


Man... if I had a nickle for every time I've heard that...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Man... if I had a nickle for every time I've heard that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check the Google Play Store at least one hour after I've made this post.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Setting up ADB for our device_ In Progress... Windows: Done. Linux, OS X: Not started._
> Unlocking the Bootloader
> Obtaining Root Access and Custom Recovery
> Backing Your Files Up/Restoring Your Applications / Contacts / Nandroid
> Installing A Rom (Or Kernel/Radios/Tweaks/Themes/etc.)


If you like, you can feel free to add my article for setting up ADB/the SDK/etc for our device in Linux to your Wiki. It uses Tahl's script. Link here: http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/article...or-setting-up-adb-and-transferring-files-r592 and the original script is here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20849-sc...right-click-to-push-mtp-support-aapt-apktool/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> If you like, you can feel free to add my article for setting up ADB/the SDK/etc for our device in Linux to your Wiki. It uses Tahl's script. Link here: http://rootzwiki.com...ring-files-r592 and the original script is here: http://rootzwiki.com...t-aapt-apktool/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


I added your article to the External Links section of the Toro page. The Android SDK installation tutorial I wrote for Linux is meant to work with any device, and Ubuntu. Now to try and make a guide for OS X...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Check the Google Play Store at least one hour after I've made this post.


Haha wait what do you mean? My comment was aimed in a completely off topic, irrelevant direction haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> I added your article to the External Links section of the Toro page. The Android SDK installation tutorial I wrote for Linux is meant to work with any device, and Ubuntu. Now to try and make a guide for OS X...


That one will work with any device too, it's just the MTP support section of the script that installs stuff for our device 

Tapatalked, probably with typos.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah definitely give my script a look over for Linux (Ubuntu / Linux Mint). It installs all of the udev rules for all the devices (that I know of at the time I update my file). The only part of it that is actually Galaxy Nexus specific is the fact that it installs the USB rules that MTP requires for the Galaxy Nexus. However, that step is completely optional.


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

You people amaze me. Its not the customization and freedom to explore the possibilities android offers that IMO make android hands down the best platform going. Its the community and its willingness to help and teach that do it for me. Thanks to all who lend a hand and or knowledge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

